# Bullet - 4yo GSD



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't have the best of luck getting him to stand still for "good" pictures, so I sincerely apologize...but I'm wondering if he's "correct" by this picture?


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Looking Dog!


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

He cooperated with some help and bribery of his favorite toy...


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful boy... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice masculine head. Flat withers, OK topline (in first photo) and flat croup Good angulation in front with a very good length of upper arm. Good angulation behind. His biggest weakness is his pasterns which are quite long and appear weak.


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

For myself it's hard to determine some elements when he's not in a proper stack but I love his head. He's clearly not east-west in front and he has strong secondary sex characteristics. Croup looks short to me. It could be how he's standing-wish he was stacked but his neck looks short. Like his topline, short hocks. Might be a bit long in loin. Appears he is in good condition. Good earset. Pasterns are long but don't appear weak to me. I can't really critique the shoulder or arm as pictured. He looks like a nice dog. 

What stands out to me most is his beautiful headpiece.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had a hard time getting him to stack properly, and the only help I have available is a 9 year old who would rather get upset when Bullet doesn't stand perfect the instant he tells him to stand. It was more of a challenge to ask for help and have to coach the kiddo to stop yelling at the dog, than to try and snap pictures while the dog was running through the yard.

Would you think these pictures would be acceptable for the CKC registration? He's going to be using the Pictures And Witness program to prove his purebred-ness (I'm _sure_ that's a word). His mom is AKC registered, but his sire is not registered at all. I want to have Bullet registered for his daddy and then get him K9 equipment so he can be used as a drug dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with Continental Kennel Club if that's what you mean. If he's a narcotics prospect, registration is not going to matter one bit and that is not a reputable registry anyway.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's good to know. I've looked into it a little bit, and thought it would be nice for Bullet's daddy to have some papers on him, since he can't be AKC registered. Maybe I'll just focus on outfitting him with an agitation collar and lead and a badge.


----------

